

The Camera you have with you - ghshephard
http://www.marco.org/2012/07/01/the-camera-you-have-with-you

======
ja27
Argh. Now I need the 40mm pancake lens. I normally shoot the most with my 50mm
1.4 on my T2i but it's pretty big to pack in my bag, especially with the lens
hood to absorb bumps and grabby kids.

